# [JSF] Center per Ajax wechseln



## Deadalus (27. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

Also meine Seite ist unterteilt in Header, Footer, Sidebar und Center. 
Die jeweiligen Center wurden in unterschiedlichen Datein gespeichert und sind die in die Hauptseite eingebunden. 

Wenn neun ein Button in meiner Sidebar geklickt wird, möchte ich eine andere Center Datei einbinden. 
Die gültigen URL in einem Managed Bean speichern und per Action Listener Methode den String, der die aktuelle URL erhält Updatet. 

Leider funktioniert das nicht. Obwohl ich das Center Update muss ich manuell immer die Seite neuladen, bis das Center ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## Tente (27. Jan 2010)

also versteh ich das richtig, du willst statische seiten in deine seite einbinden? oder was verstehst du unter einer center datei .
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, finde ich das zu kompliziert, um content einzubinden. würde stattdessen facelets verwenden.


----------



## Deadalus (28. Jan 2010)

Ja ich habe halt sozusagen ein Template mit einem Header, Footer, einer Navigationsbar und einem Center. Das Center soll halt dynamisch wechseln, wenn man einen Event, zum Beispiel klick eines Buttons, auf der Navigationsbar auslöst. 

Wie sollte das bei Facelets funktionieren? Das Center in ein eigenes Facelet auslagern und per ui:inlcude einbinden? Wie bekomm ich das dann später gewechselt?


----------



## Tente (29. Jan 2010)

wenn du einen anderen inhalt einbinden willst, sorgst du dafür, dass die action sowieso, die auf link sowieso liegt, eine spezielle html-seite einbindet. <ui:define name="" /> kommt dann in die spezielle html-seite.


----------

